# Some professional football and some swimming



## imagemaker46 (Jul 27, 2013)

These are from a couple of shoots I've been on this past few day. Swimming is an outdoor pool.





[URL="http://s1208.photobucket.com/user/imagemaker46/media/Underwater-fri-h002_zpsffec9e78.jpg.html"]


----------



## tirediron (Jul 27, 2013)

Very nice work Scott!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 27, 2013)

These are superb. I like the portraits of the swimmers, especially the third from last with the water droplets, those are stunning.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 27, 2013)

damn those pics are SHARP, and focus is spot on!
excellent work as always!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 27, 2013)

Done with kit lens?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 27, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Done with kit lens?



Yep, 18-55mm with a 1.4x,  works every time.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 27, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Done with kit lens?
> ...



So you upgraded your gear then?


----------



## polymoog (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow, nice work, esp the swimmers! Goes to show you can get good results with kit lenses


----------

